# Lire la musique dans l'ordre choisi.



## personnal (30 Octobre 2010)

Hello à tous,

lorsque je lis ma musique sur la télé à partir des listes de lecture d'i tunes, celle ci est classée dans l'apple TV 2 par ordre alphabétique et non par exemple par ordre de date d'ajout comme sur i tunes.

Comment faire pour rétablir l'ordre choisi sur i tunes dans l'apple TV 2 ?

Merciiiii


----------

